# gmplayer error



## Ghirai (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey,

Due to a HD crash i had to install a fresh system (7.1, i386), so every port is up to date (Xorg 7.4, etc.).

gmplayer gives this error when starting:


```
[ghirai@deimos ~]$ gmplayer
MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 11)
CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
[ws] Error in display.
[ws]  Error code: 10 ( BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied) )
[ws]  Request code: 148
[ws]  Minor code: 1
[ws]  Modules: (NULL)
```

I already read about the Xlib errors, they don't bother me.

Any ideas?


----------



## ale (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=130966


----------



## Ghirai (Feb 2, 2009)

Cool, i'll wait for an update then.

Thanks.


----------



## varnie (Feb 15, 2009)

yes, that solution works well! just tasted it!


----------

